# CROCKKEEPER can I get some INFO



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Can I please get some Info on the king baboon spider . ANY help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

King Baboons are very agressive spiders beautiful but agressive. They can get up to 8 inches I belive I had an 8 inch one that was feeding on fuzzy mice. Kings are really easy to care for. they are a burrowning species that require 65 to 75% humidity they will live in a 10 gallon tank for life.You can make a burrow for them out of floral foam or use a clear tupperware container. In my experience keeping them on a peatmoss or vermitculite substrate is the best. Also they are very slow growing I have had many spiders but Kings are my favorite by far they will come at you with legs up and fangs sticking out ready to strike.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

ANDY375HH said:


> they will come at you with legs up and fangs sticking out ready to strike.


 wow!







...how seroius is a bite from one?Death?is there a way to chill them out or remove the toxin?


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

wow I just did some reading on them and they have anywhere from 1/2" to 5/8" fangs,thats gonna hurt like hell...be careful man..wife would kill me if I came home with something like that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ANDY375HH said:


> King Baboons are very agressive spiders beautiful but agressive. They can get up to 8 inches I belive I had an 8 inch one that was feeding on fuzzy mice. Kings are really easy to care for. they are a burrowning species that require 65 to 75% humidity they will live in a 10 gallon tank for life.You can make a burrow for them out of floral foam or use a clear tupperware container. In my experience keeping them on a peatmoss or vermitculite substrate is the best. Also they are very slow growing I have had many spiders but Kings are my favorite by far they will come at you with legs up and fangs sticking out ready to strike.










we need some pics of that
or even a vid
that would be tight


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

nobody really knows what thier venom can do to a human it could affect everyone differently. I used to put in live fuzzy mice in with mine and after it bit the mouse it took like 5 to 10 seconds or so to kill it. You definently need to use long forceps to do routine maintenence in the cage. and if possible put something over the spider or between you and it. They don't play around. I am picking up a cobalt blue spider this week and they are also pretty agressive.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

http://www2.tltc.ttu.edu/thomas/classPet/1...ntula/taPic.htm

I hope the link above gave you all the link to the pics....

(_Citharischius_ _crawshayi_), King baboon Spider
This is an incredible species, and one which I have personally maintained and propagated for many years now... they are fairly slow growers, and are very defensive animals that put on one hell of a convincing leave me the hell alone act! they actually produce some very audible sounds reminiscent of hissing through stridulation of the chelicera....if you ever witness it in person you will know what I mean..Keeping them falls under very similiar guidelines I gave you in tthe other post...I have been bitten by an adult female...NOT WORTH THE ADMISSION PRICE...IT HURTS

Where they live: in burrows arround the roots of Acacia trees in the scrubby grasslands of Tanzania, Kenya and Uganda 
Favourite foods: insects and small vertebrates like lizards 
Special features: ( the fourth set of legs are especially thick in this species)large with thick legs; may use their strong back legs for digging. 
Temperament: aggressive; defend themselves by making a hissing sound and by biting.

The term Baboon spider is a very grossly over used over apllied term guys and gals...and is used on a number of different african taxa that are not related.....
The bite from a Citharischius is PAINFULL, but probably not going to be life threatening, barring anaphylactic reactions of course...


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Once again Crockkeeper great INFO thanks.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

anything that makes me cringe i like 
heres a pic i found for all viewers


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Impressive spider!


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

http://www.xs4all.nl/~ednieuw/Spiders/InfoNed/jaws.html


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Good god - I'd never enter my home again if I had that as a pet....


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

gawd! why cant spiders act as attack dogs? i need one thats abuot 3' long or so with a leash and flea collar. any genetic engineers?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

accr said:


> http://www.xs4all.nl/~ednieuw/Spiders/InfoNed/jaws.html










dam im scared


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

if you had that as a pet in a tank, and one day you came home and found your aquarium knocked over and broke and the spider was gone,would you feel comfortable going to bed or setting down on your couch?


----------

